# Puducah Quilt show



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

CC talked me into running away Friday and Saturday to see the Quilt Show.

We got up there Friday afternoon and walked in and it was AMAZING. I think the most unexpected to me - they are using rhinestones on the art quilts. And even on some of the designs we might recognize. I love some sparkle.

We stayed there a few hours and saw about 1/2 the displayed quilts on the bottom floor and some vendors. Then we needed to leave since we were both very tired.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

the white storybook Unicorn sparkled so nicely. It was just beautiful. Incredible to think of it being fabric and sewing.

The horses off the carosel were amazing also. Just getting the horses shape correct is amazing to me

The bright vendor quilt near the bottom is one I liked enough to buy the book and the special rulers to do that curved work with.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

the next morning (Saturday) we did the Hancock Fabrics first - and I left with some goodies, and so did CC.

But we went into the big tent of vendors this time when we got to the show. Lordy. what a wonderfully tempting place! And yes, I did give in to temptation a bit.

Patterns for a quilt, mostly for the math already being done. It will be a rainbow throw on a display.

And two patterns for sweatshirts being turned into the most marvoulous jackets. I have photos of them.

And a sewing machine I wanted to bring home, and could afford in a few days - but not yet. They mentioned post dated check, but I don't like that for small amounts, much less larger ones. So I passed and got the contact information.

CC - got some goodies also.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

the bottom 4 photos are just some of the photos.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Now, back into the main exhibit hall, to see the other side and more vendors.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

this next quilt, there will be several photos.
When I saw it, all I could say is "Oh my" "Oh my", the young man said it was "Oh my gosh". I had to tell him I was not that far along.

This quilt took 3 years to do, it's almost all done by long arm quilting, has rhinestones all over it. It's one piece, and the young man said it was bought for $12,000. 

It's "The Hobbit" and the story line is from lower left to right then next row left to right to the top right which is the end.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

A few more.....


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I also saw a new way of doing paper piecing, it seems easier and more user friendly. I got that book and two designs to do. 


Check out Picture Piecing 
And this lady was there and she autographed my book:
[YOUTUBE]P96zWunN_ek[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

And here's a group done quilt that reminded me of Homesteading Today.
the house was done by 9 people if I remember correctly.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

There's some gorgeous quilts there! That black and white one would drive me bonkers!

I really, really like the Singer colors.


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

That Hobbit quilt is awesome! I love the book, don't know if I'd have the patience to do all of that though.  Thanks for all of the pictures.


----------



## BurgerBoy (Mar 31, 2013)

How did you like the rain all weekend in Paducah?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Actually the rain was not very bad at all. Somehow or another CC and I were going in and out between rain storms. We did have to get out in the light rain at the door of Hancock Fabrics, and it was starting to sprinkle when we left the show yesterday late afternoon.

But apparently we left town in front of the rain that came through last night.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Neat pictures - thanks for sharing. That Hobbit one reminds me of reading about the tapestries that would get made and hung in the halls in long ago times.


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

So glad you went! It's amazing, isn't it? A friend and I went in 2005 and hope to get back there either next year or the year after. Amazing quilts.


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

Y'all can't imagine how hard it was to get Angie to go away with me! :catfight:Had to beat her up







push her in the car and lock the doors so she couldn't get out and run away!!!! (REALLY, would I tell y'all a story :hysterical We really had so much fun and saw so many beautiful quilts and all kinds of quilting goodies.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Wow! That settles it -- I'm going next year. Just curious how much that blue Featherweight cost? It is done in MY colours.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

It was $795.00

Calico Cupboard, and you have to email him as he does not have these on his site.
http://www.joysfabrics.com/calico_cupboard.htm

It was beautiful. He had two or three other colors there, and some nice but used original black ones. But this was the one that caught my eye. And if someone gets it before I get to it; I'm sure he could do another.


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

Thanks for sharing the pics. I have always wanted to go, but heard horror stories about the crowds.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

The crowds were not so bad. No one was in a grumpy mood, had plenty of room to walk - some of the vendors were a bit crowded but not too badly.

I would definitely go again, but I'd practice my walking all day first.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Those are some truly awesome quilts!!!!! Don't know if I should feel inspired, or inferior!


----------



## scooter (Mar 31, 2008)

We went to Paducah 5 years ago in the fifth wheel. My quilting buddy and her DH and my DH. While us quilters went to the quilt shows, our DH's fished all day. We had a wonderful time.

This brought back wonderful memories.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

I love the pic of you two and I really like the purse, Angie!


----------

